# Eaton Rapids Mi Bike Swap Meet



## ronlon (Apr 26, 2021)

Swap meet is scheduled for May 1st.......saw a flyer, but can't get any additional info. Anybody ever been there , or heard of it?? Don't want to waste the time/gas for nothing.....


----------



## Rambler (Apr 26, 2021)

@ronlon , I was wondering the same thing. Based on their facebook page looks like the meet began in 2019 and is very small. Not sure if it's worth my time and gas to drive there either. https://www.facebook.com/Annual-Bicycle-SWAP-MEET-323753585140583/

If someone has been there before please let us know what sort of turnout to expect?


----------



## bashton (Apr 27, 2021)

Also wondering....anyone, anyone?

Bashton


----------



## johnboy (Apr 27, 2021)

A friend and and I are planning to go--- we are in Grand Rapids--- about 85 miles away. There is a lot of modern- day stuff, but there were some guys there last year with old bikes. I bought a 1949  Schwinn DX for $150---complete with original paint and my friend bought a green '41 DX  for $225. The weather forecast looks good for Sat.


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 28, 2021)

Put on by the Wheelmen org. ...




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## bashton (May 1, 2021)

Went first thing this morning with my Granddaughter. Was actually better than we expected with a pretty decent amount of bikes and good variety. While I didn't buy any bikes, did snag a RWL tire and Emily picked up a nice clean basket.

Thanks to The Wheelmen and all involved and to the vendors that showed up. We will be back for the next one!

Bashton


----------

